# SJC Winter 2012



## Bob (Jan 29, 2012)

http://union.cubingusa.com/sjcwinter2012/index.php

Katie's in charge! Oh. my. gosh.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob said:


> Katie's in charge! Oh. my. gosh.


 
Haha, I figured when i saw "horsechick92" as the paypal e-mail.
I just registered.

EDIT: yay for back to back competitions!


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 29, 2012)

OH heaven


----------



## Hershey (Jan 29, 2012)

Woah 3 rounds of OH...
I want to go, but maybe I should annoy my parents by not going.


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Haha, I figured when i saw "horsechick92" as the paypal e-mail.
> I just registered.
> 
> EDIT: yay for back to back competitions!


 
it's actually back-to-back. Don't get used to it--we tried to avoid so many in a short span, but it was unavoidable.


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2012)

Zach,

Did you pay via PayPal? Your name does not show up on the list of Registered competitors. I'm not sure if it's because you didn't submit payment or if this competition is having the same issue Newark H2H had.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 30, 2012)

Bob said:


> Zach,
> 
> Did you pay via PayPal? Your name does not show up on the list of Registered competitors. I'm not sure if it's because you didn't submit payment or if this competition is having the same issue Newark H2H had.


 
I definitively submitted payment. It's probably the same issue as Newark H2H.


----------



## Skullush (Jan 30, 2012)

Oooh, colorful.


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2012)

cityzach said:


> I definitively submitted payment. It's probably the same issue as Newark H2H.


 
Okay. I'll make sure this is resolved ASAP.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jan 30, 2012)

Right when I saw this thread, I was immediately hyped up. I will definitely risk a 2 hour drive to this competition no matter what happens!!!


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Woot! Wow, three east coasts in a row-- mit, newark, and now sjc.

Yes, Magic events!

Long Island-- MY TERRITORY!


----------



## cityzach (Jan 30, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Yes, Magic events!


 
Yay magics! There should be 2 rounds of master magic!


----------



## Kian (Jan 30, 2012)

The website almost induced a seizure.

As far as my attendance, we shall see. Three weekends in a row is very difficult.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 30, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Yay magics! There should be 2 rounds of master magic!


 
No, I DEMAND 10 ROUNDS OF MAGIC loljk

Should I go to Newark or SJC? I don't want to miss too many weeks of orchestra.

Newark has 2 rounds of magic, but sjc doesn't....

Can somebody tell me how big the room is for the competition?


----------



## cityzach (Jan 30, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Can somebody tell me how big the room is for the competition?


 
Newark: A rather small and cramped room, but still a great competition nonetheless.
SJC: The room is really big, and there's a lot of space.

This is assuming that the competitions will be held in the same rooms as last year.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 30, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Newark: A rather small and cramped room, but still a great competition nonetheless.
> *SJC: The room is really big, and there's a lot of space.*



Awesome. Sounds like I'll be going to SJC then. Awwww no two rounds of magic!


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Awesome. Sounds like I'll be going to SJC then. Awwww no two rounds of magic!


 
SJC is much cheaper. Newark is more expensive (both to compete and to travel to for you) and the organizer is meaner.

Sounds like a no-brainer.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 30, 2012)

Bob said:


> the organizer is meaner.


 
Hahahahahahahaha, this made my laugh


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 30, 2012)

katie hasn't gotten any money yet. Has anybody registered and paid? its [email protected]


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2012)

She should get a confirmation email if somebody has paid. If she didn't get any emails, no payments have gone through.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 30, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> katie hasn't gotten any money yet. Has anybody registered and paid?


 
That's very strange, because I definitively sent payment.


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2012)

cityzach said:


> That's very strange, because I definitively sent payment.


 
Your payment was received. Everything should be back to normal now.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 30, 2012)

Bob said:


> Your payment was received. Everything should be back to normal now.


 
Awesome, thanks!


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anybody have a white shengshou v3 that I might want to borrow/buy? I'm not trolling.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 31, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Does anybody have a white shengshou v3 that I might want to borrow/buy? I'm not trolling.


 
What would imply you're trolling?


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 31, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> What would imply you're trolling?


 
I don't know.... I posted a thread about a lanlan skewb and hershey said i was probably trolling.....


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Feb 7, 2012)

going to sign up so 2 comps in 2 weeks


----------



## cityzach (Feb 7, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Does anybody have a white shengshou v3 that I might want to borrow/buy? I'm not trolling.


 
I have a white SS v1 with cubesmith half brights and bright blue i'd be willing to sell


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Signed up. Phil is selling me a shengshou there.

Goals:
2x2: a decent average
3x3: sub-20
4x4:sub-1:30
3x3 OH: sub-55
3x3 BLD: a success
Magic: sub-1 (or #2 in north america for average, if i can practice enough. i recently got several .094s as an average.)
Mmagic: times that do not suck
Prayminx: like i care because my pyraminx sucks enough already

lol prayminx.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 22, 2012)

I know I'm not the organizer or anything, but just letting everybody know that registration closes in 4 days! Register today!

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Feb 22, 2012)

Back to back TO BACK weekends... I'm going to have to sit this one out.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Are you sure there's only 21 people registered? Registration does close tomorrow midnight. Yes, it sounds like I'm nagging.
I get really hyped up when there's a big event going on, so therefore I am nagging.


----------



## cityzach (Feb 25, 2012)

5x5 and Square-1 have been added!


----------



## Bob (Feb 25, 2012)

cityzach said:


> 5x5 and Square-1 have been added!


 
Send Katie an email and PayPal her $1 per event if you wish to have those added. Otherwise, they're $2 at the door.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes!

Does everyone know that I've been practicing Magic like crazy and I've been restringing my magic practically every day now.


----------



## Bob (Feb 25, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Yes!
> 
> Does everyone know that I've been practicing Magic like crazy and I've been restringing my magic practically every day now.


 
yes.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Bob said:


> yes.


 
*gasp* I never knew Bob stalks me!


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Registration closes today at midnight EST! Register today to avoid at-the-door prices!


----------



## fastcubesolver (Feb 25, 2012)

I really wish I could go! Its just a little too far or me :/


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Pre-registration closes in 2 hours!


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 26, 2012)

If i could go i would, except i JUST came back from the Newark competition,
It's way too far away for my mom to drive there (she gets tired driving really fast)
and my mom would say no anyway 'cause "YOU JUST WENT TO COMPETITION LIKE YESTERDAY, WHY ARE YOU GOING AGAIN!!!"


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 26, 2012)

This competition starts really early. I'm going to have to skip magics, unless there's some kind of delay at the beginning.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 26, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> This competition starts really early. I'm going to have to skip magics, unless there's some kind of delay at the beginning.


 
Lol, I read this and I was like, "Oh my gods, no" and then I realized I could stay at my grandmother's house on Friday.

EDIT: Registration closes in approximately 46 minutes from now!


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Registration is now closed. See everyone Saturday!


----------



## cityzach (Feb 27, 2012)

Does anybody going to this competition have a Speed Stacks Timer V2 they could sell to me? I'm in desperate need of one.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to tell people for Newark, but I'm selling a few things at this comp. If anyone is interested, PM me. I have an unmodded V6, a partially modded SS 5x5 w/ cubesmith half-brights, a two-coloured guhong (Black and white), a silver Fisher cube, and a few other things. I didn't want to post this in the Buy, Sell, Trade forum because I'm only selling/trading at this competition.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell people for Newark, but I'm selling a few things at this comp. If anyone is interested, PM me. I have an unmodded V6, a partially modded SS 5x5 w/ cubesmith half-brights, a two-coloured guhong (Black and white), a silver Fisher cube, and a few other things. I didn't want to post this in the Buy, Sell, Trade forum because I'm only selling/trading at this competition.


 
What are the "few other things"?


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 27, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> What are the "few other things"?


 
I guess I should have specified. xD A maru 4x4 and a face turning octahedron.


----------



## cityzach (Feb 29, 2012)

Is anybody going to this competition willing to glue pins into my v-cube 6? I just got an adjustable core for it, so it doesn't have pins anymore, so it misaligns like crazy. I looked around my house and i don't have the proper pins. I'd be willing to pay like $10 to anyone who could do this for me!!


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Competition is tomorrow, be excited!


----------



## Bob (Mar 2, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Competition is tomorrow, be excited!


 
Oh I thought it was next week. I can't go. :/


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Bob said:


> Oh I thought it was next week. I can't go. :/


 
aren't you the wca delegate? you have to go.


----------



## Bob (Mar 2, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> aren't you the wca delegate? you have to go.


 
oh


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Bob said:


> oh


 
Lol, this competition is practically receiving no attention at all.


----------



## Bob (Mar 2, 2012)

yeah, i guess i'll go then.


----------



## cityzach (Mar 2, 2012)

only 26 people are coming (probably more like 30)

#1 goal- make it to 3x3 finals


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Mar 3, 2012)

What's with the back to back competitions?
Anyway, can't wait to compete!


----------



## cityzach (Mar 3, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> What's with the back to back competitions?


 
why question it? just enjoy!!!


----------



## Bob (Mar 3, 2012)

cityzach said:


> why question it? just enjoy!!!


 
It basically came down to somebody misreading an email.


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 3, 2012)

This was very unexpected: I got three DFN's in my magic average, but I redeemed myself by winning third place in Square-1! Yay!

BTW: DFN- Did Finish...... NOT!


----------



## cityzach (Mar 4, 2012)

My certifiicates were printed on printer paper *sob*
oh and I failed the incredibly easy 2x2 scramble in the finals 
but overall this was a pretty great comp for me!


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 4, 2012)

who got 1st,2nd,3rd in 3x3?


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 4, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> who got 1st,2nd,3rd in 3x3?


1st- Rowe
2nd Breandan
3rd- Justin Mallari

-----

Oh yeah, why were Bob and Kian looking so professional today?


----------



## cityzach (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 4, 2012)

cityzach said:


> My certifiicates were printed on printer paper *sob*
> oh and I failed the incredibly easy 2x2 scramble in the finals
> but overall this was a pretty great comp for me!


 
At least you got to go to 2 comps in a row lol.
The next one coming up for me is probably in September when Princeton fall comes around.


----------



## cityzach (Mar 4, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> The next one coming up for me is probably in September when Princeton fall comes around.


 
Why? I'm sure there will be 1 or 2 comps before then.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 4, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Why? I'm sure there will be 1 or 2 comps before then.


 
My mom was so exhausted on the Newark trip (she doesn't drive far, only within the town, and scared of high speed interstate highways) that she said NO MORE COMPETITIONS NORTH OF EDISON! 
Of course, she said no southern limit 

This diagram might help.


Spoiler


----------



## cityzach (Mar 4, 2012)

Princeton it is then haha


----------



## Kian (Mar 4, 2012)

When the numbers go up people are going to ask so I'll just post it now. The crazy easy final round 2x2 scramble's solution was antisune U'.


----------



## Bob (Mar 4, 2012)

Kian said:


> When the numbers go up people are going to ask so I'll just post it now. The crazy easy final round 2x2 scramble's solution was antisune U'.


 
I got a 1.84 on that one.


----------



## Bob (Mar 5, 2012)

Results are posted.


----------

